# Rhinestone Software ACS and This is What It can Do!



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

This is a Thread that will educate and show you pictures and Lessons on What This Software can do, 
This Software is used with different accugraphic cutters , I personally use the Eagle and I know Sandy Mc, uses the Klick and Kut,
We have some members here that use the Falcon and Graphtec Cutter.
MMM



_THREAD UPDATE:_

CUTTERS THAT USE ACS SOFTWARE INCLUDE:

In the KNK/ACS line, there are 4 models that you can purchase that will come with the ACS software: 
24" KNK Maxx
15" KNK Maxx
The Eagle
The Falcon 

There is also a version of ACS Design Studio that has the driver for the following cutter, and is available thru Accurgraphics:

Graphtec 5000 cutter 
This is sold separately, please note, it is not a package.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

I have over 70 free videos showing a wide range of functions available in the software. For those of you only interested in rhinestone designing, just scroll down to the videos beginning with an "R" and you'll find the Rhinestone ones. Here is the link: http://www.iloveknk.com/FreeVideos


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Here is a simple single line font that comes preloaded in the ACS software I use with my Eagle from Accugraphics

Here is a example of what Acs can do, I hope others post lots of info and pics as well,
and how they did ,what they did, 

I typed out the font, 
outlined it, with 3mm dots,
then hit the fill with 3mm dots,, had a bit of adjustments to do, but with this program you can grab a whole line of dots at once and adjust, so you dont have to adjust one at time.

I grouped the outline
Grouped the fill and placed it into the outline, to make sure no more adjustments are needed.
if they are, just ungroup the area the needs adjustment and when all done, group together,
here are the pics


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Nice work. You're right, too. The visuals do help.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks Gail,
it is gonna be nice if we all post the image and then the rhinestone as well, it will let everyone see what each system can do.
Or if we have a problem with something then we can help each other.
MMM

Well we all know I love my ACs software, and My other Software for Rhinestone Placement, I have had mine for over a Year now.
I hope others that have this system, will start sharing there work and ways of doing things with this program as well,.
These threads can be support help for all that have these systems.
When we learn a new trick We can share that with each other, 
I know alot of forum members have purchased this system, 
Lets share 
MMM

The ACS Sofware, can be used with different cutters,that they provide drivers for. but I wonder I have vista 64 bit,, 
does anyone know if there are issues if I upgrade to Windows 7.
thanks
MMM


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Not at all... we've had many customers already upgrade to Win7. You'll be just fine!  Personally, I just upgraded to Win7 yesterday (thanks hubby!) and ACS Design Studio is working perfectly.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks,, That is what i was hoping for,, 
Did you have to reload the program or did the software have no conflicts with windows 7?
MMM


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

I was updating from Vista 32 and had no problems at all. I didn't have to do a thing. 

I believe that if you update from XP, then you must reinstall ALL of your programs because it reformats your hard drive, yes???

That being said, it will NOT be the same with KNK Studio because an upgrade to Win7 resets the machine id of your computer (which more appropriately should be called a "Windows ID." This doesn't affect you, but it will affect my customers running KNK Studio who have dongle-less installations of the software. Installing Win7 changes the machine ID and the software sees this as a new computer and needs new license files. It's free to get those new license files, however CADLink is closed until January 4 and will not process any applications until then (unless you've only ever activated the software once. In that case, you should be able to re-register a second time). I'm really glad you brought this up.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks, I am running 64 vista,, but want to upgrade to 7, but i will keep one of my computers at vista for the programs that cannot be upgraded yet.
MMM


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

I just helped a customer last week upgrade to Win 7 from Vista 64 for her KNK Studio and she didn't even need new license files! It was her THIRD installation and it really should NOT have worked! Still figuring out how that happened!  

But again, if you have a dongle, it shouldn't be an issue at all! Gotta love dongles for THAT reason!


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Sandy have you found any interesting tricks lately to do with the ACS software,, ?
MMM


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

I find new and fascinating tricks and applications all the time! But with hubby here at home since THANKSGIVING and another 2 weeks of him being off, my blog is sadly neglected. My time MUST be devoted to new owners and their needs right now. Once he is back to work, I'll be back to blogging new videos and tutorials showing the latest findings. 

PS: Isn't there a law regarding how many weeks in a row you can have a spouse at home on vacation??? lol He's worked for Honeywell WAY too long apparently! lol


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Please share some here with us too, when you have time, 
MMM


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Well, I did post some rhinestone designing tips here a few days ago:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t104982.html

And I will most certainly post links to any new blog posts OR videos that are relevant to rhinestone designing as I get them made.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I will also do the same, 
MMM


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Girlzndollz said:


> Aren't there other cutters you sell that use the ACS software?


In the KNK/ACS line, there are 4 models that you can purchase that will come with the ACS software: The Eagle, Falcon, 24" KNK Maxx, and 15" KNK Maxx. You can also buy the 24" and 15" KNK Maxx with KNK Studio, however, the ACS versions are recommended because they come with the 10 rhinestone fonts, as well as the fill feature in the software.

Accugraphic also sells the Graphtec 5000 and there is a version of ACS Design Studio which has the driver to cut to this model, but it sold separately.



Girlzndollz said:


> Doesn't the Maxx, and "what is the name" of the next lower priced one, use the ACS as well?
> 
> I think I know the E-groove does not use ACS - that is correct, no? That one uses KNK Design, right? (I love that machine!)


The two Maxx models can be purchased with either software package: ACS Design Studio or KNK Studio. The 13" KNK Groove-E is currently only sold with KNK Studio.



Girlzndollz said:


> Please list for me what other cutters use the ACS software and I will go back and add their names to the first post so that the information is up to date and accurate. Thanks alot!!


I think it's okay if I post the following link and perhaps this might be added elsewhere. It's a comparison chart between the various KNK and ACS machines and I plan to update this same chart whenever we introduce new models or stop selling older ones:

Comparison of KNK and ACS Machines



Girlzndollz said:


> Please, if you would be so kind, make a note in the thread, or send a note via "report bad post" button (this is not for bad posts only, it's a way to communicate with the admin/mod team. ) and let someone know what machine may be missing or whatever, so the thread can be as helpful as possible. Thanks!!!


Sure! Happy to start doing that as needed!


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Now how do we make the weeding box bigger?
MMM


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

sjidohair said:


> Now how do we make the weeding box bigger?
> MMM


There are several ways to do this:

Select your object and click on the Shapes tools and pick either the regular weed icon or the power weed icon.

Then, up on the Smart Bar, you find a setting for the offset.

The other way to do it (where you end up changing the default) is to go to Options>ACS Setup>General Preferences and you'll find the Weed Offset on the left side. Change to the default value you wish to use.

Then the third way to do it is in the Cut>Preview window. RIGHT click on the weed icon (8th icon from the left in the skinny Cut Toolbox window). A popup window will appear and you can change it there.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

....what I would like is a WHOLE LOT MORE PICTURES and HOW TO's!!! LOL!!!
PLEASE! 
(I am learning how to use the KNK software(ACS's little sis) and the ACS is VERY similar so I could learn from MORE "how to's" & PICTURES!!!!)

I know that SandyM has a *WONDERFUL *website and how to videos.(*thanks sandyM*)
...but the point of this whole thread was for "PICTURES & how to's" to be posted HERE. right? am I missing something?
I have been patiently waiting.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

What would you like to learn with the software,, I would be glad to help, 
MMM


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

1. Different size rhinestone holes in the same image..... 2. how to make the rhinestone holes different colors so as to "see" what the final will "kind of" look like...... 3. and please, some more pictures...I love to "see" as I learn.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

ok, this kind of template will be the hardest to push stones in as you will have to do each color by itself,, easy to make harder to make transfer but i will make one and explain , 
Unless you would prefer to wait for Sandy Mc to do it, and i would understand if that is the case..
MMM


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Thread note:
A few off topic or otherwise extraneous posts have been moved to other threads. 
_Thank you for the help, fellow members, with sorting these out. _

For those of you following the Accugraphics ACS cutters and blade holder posts and cutting 12 ft vinyl capabilities and tips posts, please find them here:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t78625.html

For those of you who enjoyed the video showing the entire template cutting process, and finding out what that neat small tool is that rolls the black material down, called a brayer, please find those posts here:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t105541.html

That really leaves the discussion on the ACS software and their machines and how to use them with the software. Have a great night. Any questions or suggestions, of course, please feel free to PM, thanks.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

sjidohair said:


> ok, this kind of template will be the hardest to push stones in as you will have to do each color by itself,, easy to make harder to make transfer but i will make one and explain ,
> Unless you would prefer to wait for Sandy Mc to do it, and i would understand if that is the case..
> MMM


Go ahead.... I really want to see how this is done! 
....and then maybe sandyM(or whoever else wants to) can also explain if they do it a different way.
With me and my brain , the more explanations and different ways of doing something , the better!! lol


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Mrs B, 
There are many ways of doing this, but tried to keep it as simple as possible at first .
I used 2 size stones and 2 colors
larger stone on the outside and outline white stone
Smaller stone on the sides red stone
This is the image we start with, and i did a simple outline,


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Next i took the orig design and filled it with island fill smaller stone , red stone
anytime you want to change a color of any stone any where on the design just marquee a box around it, and click the color you want
this was to show color change,, but then i also turned it white,


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Next is the picture of the fill, which after i filled it i turned it red

island fill


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I did delete the outline after i filled, the design, as i did not want that to go inside my other part of the design

then i grouped my fill changed it red and inserted it into my design 
I did not adjust any stones here at all,, so you can see, what i look like
this red is a smaller stone


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Here is the finished inserted fill in the design,
I hope this helped,, 
I used 3mm for clear ouline
i used 2mm for fill
MMM


----------



## Mistyann (Dec 28, 2009)

Okay...my brain is just going, so this may be a dumb question. Please keep in mind I know nothing about design software or how it works...I'm not looking for a how too...I'll hit you all up for that after I get my goodies! Anyway!
Can you scan a diecut (say a scrapbook design) into the computer and turn that into a rhinestone design? If so, Is it fairly easy? Is there a tool that will automatically outline it in single line, or would I have to outline it? If this makes no sense let me know!
I have a large die cuter with some cool looking designs..flowers, flourishes, etc...that I would like to incorporate into some templates. Thanks!


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

ease of transformation/trace will depend on the colors/background, contrast and design.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Misty as Terry says...the image is the key BUT most of what you can scan into the computer you can vectorize...which you must do to have an image to work with. I think ACS program has a section that does a decent job and you can always send the image to professionals to convert for little $ or for about $7.95 a month or so you can use Vector Magic | Precision Bitmap To Vector Conversion Online to convert as many in a month as you want. However to restate it, I think ACS will work for you...since you are leading in that direction. I know that Sandy Jo uses that software.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

No problem, Misty. You can even scan directly into the software, if you like. And once you understand the 5 tracing settings and how to tweak them, you will get excellent tracing results.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

AWESOME job Sandy-jo!!!!!
Thanks so much for taking the time to do all of this!!!
IT WAS A BIG HELP for me to actually SEE this and have step-by-step directions too!!! 

I really appreciate it!!!

I will let you know as soon as I try the "fill".
I have already completed an "outline" but I really want to learn how to do a fill w/ the knk software...I know it will be more time consuming since the knk software doesn't have the "auto" fill like the ACS does.
(I may purchase the ACS for my graphtec!)


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

After hubby goes back to work, I'll start making videos on the different ways to do fills. I believe I do have some of them already made in the rhinestone videos on my blog?


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Mistyann said:


> Okay...my brain is just going, so this may be a dumb question. Please keep in mind I know nothing about design software or how it works...I'm not looking for a how too...I'll hit you all up for that after I get my goodies! Anyway!
> Can you scan a diecut (say a scrapbook design) into the computer and turn that into a rhinestone design? If so, Is it fairly easy? Is there a tool that will automatically outline it in single line, or would I have to outline it? If this makes no sense let me know!
> 
> *You can use any design in ACs, you do however have to vectorize every design into a eps file, so it can lay the stones on it,, *
> ...


 
*You will be able to use these designs, but converted to eps ,*
*we will help you when that time comes,, grab our favorite designs and start making a file,, so you have them when you are ready,*
*MMM*


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

sjidohair said:


> *You will be able to use these designs, but converted to eps ,*
> *we will help you when that time comes,, grab our favorite designs and start making a file,, so you have them when you are ready,*
> *MMM*


I must be missing something... why would she need to convert them to EPS before applying the circles in ACS Studio?


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Sandy,, I might be missing something,, 
Is this file not a bitmap, that she has? 
please tell us,, 
MMM


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Sandy Mc, 
If i have given wrong information please tell us, I am only a user and Rhinestone Designer. 
You are a Educator for the system.
MMM


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

sjidohair said:


> Sandy,, I might be missing something,,
> Is this file not a bitmap, that she has?
> please tell us,,
> MMM


Oh, I get now what you are saying. I would have just phrased it as you must convert the raster scan into a vector. I don't think of the files as EPS... but rather ADS or KNK since that's the format we save them in. 

No problem!


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

Ok... just finished reading the "DAS and what it can do thread". Cool weld feature!!! (thanks for the great video carole!!!!!!)
So now my question is........
Sandyjo, Sandymcc or whoever knows..... Does ACS (or knk) have this feature and can someone please show it like Carole did in her DAS video? YouTube - SlickArtOnline-DAS-WELDING TOOL DEMONSTRATION.avi
(when time permits of course) 

...and if not in "video form" maybe a quick picture tutorial?


----------



## Mistyann (Dec 28, 2009)

Oh yes please! I'm interested as well. With this technique, do you make 2 templates and overlay them? (do one color, transfer to shirt.....make another transfer in the other colors and transfer to shirt.) Or, do you have to try to get the right colors in specific holes? Sorry, I feel truely clueless!


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Not a problem! It's called stenciling by the paper crafters and I cover it in Section 8.11 of the KNK and ACS User Manuals. After I saw Carole's video, I thought, "Oh, that would make a great tutorial video to show in our software, as well!" So, I will get a video made for that after I get hubby back to work. In the meantime, you should be able to follow the written tutorial I show.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi Sandy. Does ACS ahve an "island" type fill and could you point me to a video if you have one up?


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

I don't have a video showing it yet. But you can follow it in the ACS User Manual if you've downloaded a copy of it. Look in Chapter 9.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I use the weld feature all the time is ACS as well,,,

The Stencil feature is very cool as well

another way to do the weld feature is to bring your background image to the front,

Then upgroup and just start deleteting the duplicate dots.. when done,

put the background image back to the background..

MMM


----------



## EddieM (Jun 29, 2009)

Here is one of my first ones in ACS pressed on a T.
I will be making a lot more very soon. I need 40 new designs buy next month some time. Have 10 more days of work on what i am doing and then i will be doing this every day.
I have a order of a lot of shirts on the way in many styles and brands to test out. Also bags and caps.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

I have created two new videos that are related in that they both use the Flip function in KNK and ACS Studio. This first video shows how it's used in achieving perfect symmetry in a rhinestone outline:

Flip Function for Achieving Symmetry

Note that this can also be used with rhinestone fills that end up out of symmetry. I will be making a video on that situation, as well.

Then the other new video shows a technique that I've named the "Flip and Weld." It can be used for line images by the members here who also use our software for vinyl or other applications:

Flip and Weld

Let me know if you have any questions!


----------



## EddieM (Jun 29, 2009)

7 designs cut on one rubber piece with ACS and 24 maxx cutter.

Weeding only 5 holes stuck down and that was the way i pulled it up to fast would of been 100%.

I have been cutting a lot of designs and wanted to start cutting a lot at a time so here is what i am doing.


The 12 inch wide rubber all cut right out of the Maxx ready to pull off











Pulled off the plastic cutting area almost 100% only 5 stuck circles in the holes i had to pull out.












The plastic area after the rubber is pulled off with all the cut out circles left behind.











All 7 cut and placed on transparent plastic kitchen flexible cutting boards i cut up for each one.
Placed in a tray with baby powder to prep to get them ready for the stones.

Not making shirts today just cutting a lot of templates but you know what they look like on a shirt. 
All ss10 size


----------



## EddieM (Jun 29, 2009)

just cut another set of 8 doing it this way.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Great job, Eddie! So happy to see the weeding working so well for you.


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

2 quick questions- 

where did you get the flexible cutting board that you can cut up and when do you put the baby power on

tia


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

I'll have Ed respond about where he found the flexible boards. The powder is spread over the templates right after you put the rhinestone rubber down on the boards. You brush it in, brush out the excess, and then wipe off the top of the template. The powder sticks to any adhesive down inside the holes. This prevents stones from getting stuck in the holes and makes them easier to lift up with the transfer tape.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks, I was wondering why the baby powder. I have some of the ACS black template material, and it can be very "sticky".


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Sandy and Eddie,
How long have you guys been doing the baby powder thing?

The reason I am asking, is it sounds great for the extra glue, but I am a lil concerned about any powder residue coming in contact with my glue, if it affects the adhearing on the garments.

I would think the fine powder would be like household dust on a garment, and might affect the glue.

Please let me know if you have seen any issues or not and how many times garments have been tested in the wash to make sure that the powder is not affecting the glue going into the fiber of the garment.

Thanks for sharing that as that would help with the sticky glue problem when peeling off the matts,and excess glue in general.... 

I look forward to your reports on this,, and thanks again for sharing it.
MMM


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

That's why you brush away the excess and, trust me, that power isn't going to stick to the rhinestones once it's stuck to that adhesive. Also, I think you're far more likely to run into problems with a blob of adhesive sticking to the rhinestone and interfering with the pressing of the stone to the fabric, than the tiniest speck of powder.

My customer who came up with this idea mentioned having made over 35 rhinestone gifts for Christmas, as well as number of shirts for herself and her daughter. She's still powdering each new template. 

But if it would assure you that it's safe, then I'll powder one of my templates and NOT brush away the excess and do a test heat press on a shirt and then start washing it with every load and see what happens?


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Sandy, 
Thanks for the response on the powder, I love the idea, of it, 
I will do some of my own testing,, 
Thanks for sharing,,


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

Hello ED,

Thanks for the great pictures!

May I ask what your setting are on your maxx?

speed? downforce? 
Do you do a 2-pass cut? ...and an overcut?
Do you use the "O-rings" - that SandyM suggests - to set the depth of your blade holder?

If you have already mentioned the above answers somewhere in this thread please forgive me for asking again.......I will go back to the beginning to look for them just in case.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

SandyMcC said:


> But if it would assure you that it's safe, then I'll powder one of my templates and NOT brush away the excess and do a test heat press on a shirt and then start washing it with every load and see what happens?


Sandy, you dont have to do that , i can do some testing,, as well as anyone else this interests,, and we can all report back, it if affectst he glue or not,, 
Thanks again


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

SandyMcC said:


> No problem, Misty. You can even scan directly into the software, if you like. And once you understand the 5 tracing settings and how to tweak them, you will get excellent tracing results.


SandyM,


Please forgive my forgetfulness, but do any of the videos that I just purchased from you include these "_5 tracing settings and how to tweak them_" ???

(I know, it's probably right in front of my face!lol)


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

SandyMcC said:


> Not a problem! It's called stenciling by the paper crafters and I cover it in Section 8.11 of the KNK and ACS User Manuals. After I saw Carole's video, I thought, "Oh, that would make a great tutorial video to show in our software, as well!" So, I will get a video made for that after I get hubby back to work. In the meantime, you should be able to follow the written tutorial I show.


 
Hey SandyM 

Is this what you are talking about?
(your new post)
Digital Die Cutting With Sandy McCauley Solving a Design Problem with Stenciling


p.s. "ride the t-shirt-world wave, SandyM, ride the t-shirt-world wave!!!! LOL!!!!


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Yes... the video called AutoTracing for KNK/ACS/DM covers the 5 trace settings in detail. Let me know if you have any questions!


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

I just watched it....GREAT video once again!!!

Thank you so much!


----------



## EddieM (Jun 29, 2009)

Hi i am using the setting sandy gave me. I do not have it all on right now to see what they are.
yes 2 pass and i think over cut is 50..

Not using the o rings yet i placed the blade in and that has been working good so i have not changed anything.

The Plastic stuff is just flexible cutting boards i picked up at TJMAX on discount i got them for sets of 3 for $2.99 they normley sell for $9.99.

We just picked some up at walmart today that are all white they are not as thick but work to and cost less $3.97 for 3 that are larger 12x15s they are mainstay brand.
They do flex more then the others so i hope that is not going to be a problem.

I ended up cutting 25 designs out last night.
I have around 10 more to go for everything i have designed.
Then i will have around 50 i have done.



ashamutt said:


> Hello ED,
> 
> Thanks for the great pictures!
> 
> ...


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Target also sells the flexible boards inpacks of 5 for i think 5.97,, but they are colored,, well one is frosted,, and the rest are colored.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

EddieM said:


> Hi i am using the setting sandy gave me. I do not have it all on right now to see what they are.
> yes 2 pass and i think over cut is 50..
> 
> Not using the o rings yet i placed the blade in and that has been working good so i have not changed anything.
> ...


ED,

Yes, I use the software settings that she gave me as well...for my Groove-E rhinestone cutter.
(_similar to the Falcon...only A LOT cheaper_!!!)

When you have the time and are around your machine, please let me know your speed & downforce if you don't mind. (V & F... I think?)

I know that you do a lot of FONTS....do you also design many "images"? and do you do a lot of "fills"?


Thanks for the tip on the "flexible cutting boards".
(right now I use extra thick chip board .09)


----------



## EddieM (Jun 29, 2009)

The settings are

V-250
F-90

I have done some images but not many and have not done fills yet. I want to keep the RS count down.

I will get into a lot more harder designs down the road but right now i have a ton of websites waiting for product photos of things i am working on now. I have 29 designs done and cut and working on a few more now.
I am also learning CorelDraw and designing full color designs for a DyeSub system i have and making one and two color designs for Vinyl cutting shirts on the Maxx and ACS.
Trying to get close to 100 products done and on my websites by March 1st.
Then i will get into harder designs with more RS.
Will have to see how more i need to charge for them.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Eddie, You are doing great,, when you are ready for fills, let us know we will help, Your website will be awesome, I am sure


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

EddieM said:


> The settings are
> 
> V-250
> F-90
> ...


Hi Eddie  sounds like you are doing awesome with your new toy hehe. 

Hey I speaking of websites did you know you can put yours in your signature. All you do is go into your control panel and go to edit profile signature and input it there  you can put up to 2 links  Hope this helps.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

ashamutt said:


> Hey SandyM
> 
> Is this what you are talking about?
> (your new post)
> ...


Actually, I just reread this and realized that no... this wasn't the actual video that I was referring to. Well, the process is the same, but I intend to make a version to show specifically it would work if using rhinestones.


----------

